# Dreaded overhang



## nicholcj (Jan 6, 2011)

I just got a board that had burton step in bindings with boots that didn't fit, so I sold off the extra gear for some new (used) stuff. Got the boots which are size 11 on a board with a 250mm waist. The maximum toe overhang I have is about 1.25 inches and on the heel it is about 1.5 inches. Is this something I should really worry about.

I think I can go down a half size with my boots to shorten the overhang if need be.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Generally speaking, a 1.5" max overhang is acceptable. I try to keep mine around 1".

There's a bigger issue at hand here though. You say that you can go a half size down for your boots. Then you absolutely should. Not for overhang, but for comfort. You don't want boots to be too tight or too big. You want them to fit snug out of the box. They will pack out and should feel near perfect when they do. If they are loose on you now and you say you can go a half size smaller, then they will be too loose for you when they pack out.


----------



## nicholcj (Jan 6, 2011)

I threw them on and walked around with minimal heel sliding but you're right. I just wanna snowboard damnit!


----------

